# Looking for a musical sub with tactile effects for HT



## Magnus_CA (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm just getting into hifi so I want a sub that's considered musical but don't want to loose the tactile sensation for action packed movies. My wife is bent on a sub that is on the compact side of the spectrum and prefers maple veneer. 

My combo HT room Living room is 3800 cubic feet with a stairway to the upstairs. My budget is $1500. I'm considering the following subs...

Velodyne SPL-1000R
Velodyne SPL-1200R
SVS SB-12
ACI Titan XL (maybe too big?)
BK Monolith (ditto)

As I mentioned, my wife is big maple veneer fan so the Velo's and the SVS get high marks for aesthetics. I'm just a little concerned that the SB12 will be undersized for my room. In a perfect world I'd get a BK Monolith in maple. The Monilith is like a large REL with it's Neutrik Speakon high level connector, which means it should excel in blending in with my towers during 2CH music sessions. Unfortunately, the closest finish I can get is light oak.

I know all are good subs...I just seem to be at a crossroads. I'm open to other suggestions or personal accounts.

Thanks in advance for the replies!


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I own a PC13 Ultra, and realizing that is not going to satifsy your compact needs, I will stretch your compact requirements a bit and recommend the Paradigm Servo 15v2. Phenomenal sub for both music and HT. It's as articulate as Shakespeare, yet kicks HT uber low material like a mad mule. All that in a relatively streamlined box. 

Tim


----------



## bone215 (Dec 15, 2006)

the force is smaller than the titan and may be a very nice fit size wise


----------



## bsoko2 (May 9, 2007)

Look at the HSU 3.3 at hsuresearch.com

Bill


----------



## Sonic Icons (Aug 14, 2006)

I was just looking at the Hsu web site, all VTF series are available in maple ...

VTF 3 MK 3, dimensions H 21.5" W 17" D 25"
VTF 2 MK 3, H 22" W 15" D 23"
or (if smaller sub is needed for household peace):
VTF 1, H 19.5" W 14" D 18"

Because my room has sub location issues, I decided that only the smallest Hsu sub would work, so I ordered the STF 2 (black finish only), which is supposed to perform the same as the VTF 1 maximum extension mode.


----------

